# Smoked Almonds!



## stonebriar (Apr 21, 2013)

Smoked Almonds.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Apr 21, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking good stonebriar, Care to share the details?


----------



## stonebriar (Apr 21, 2013)

_Mr. T: Here are the details you requested..._

SMF features some excellent recipes for all types of Smoked Almonds and the results are amazing! I suggest you choose the right one for you. We start w/ 3 lb. bags of "Wonderful Brand" Natural Raw Almonds (Sam's Club) and usually smoke no less than 6 lbs. at a time. We combine butter, honey, maple syrup, sea salt, nutmeg, and cinnamon, heat until dissolved, and then add the almonds. Smoke at 225 degrees for approx. 1.5 hours. Recommended Wood: Apple.

Again, there are numerous delicious recipes found on the Forum. For our Family, Smoked Cheese and Almonds are a favorite...













Christmas Smoked Almonds 2012 - 1.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 27, 2012


















Christmas Smoked Almonds 2012 - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 27, 2012


















Smoked Cheese & Almonds - 3.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


















Smoked Cheese & Almonds - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> _Mr. T: Here are the details you requested..._
> 
> Again, there are numerous delicious recipes found on the Forum. For our Family, Smoked Cheese and Almonds are a favorite...


Yes,  have been smoking nuts for a good many years, hot /cold smoked, dry, spiced, candied, ect.  Just curious as to your recipe so others might enjoy.

T


----------



## stonebriar (Apr 22, 2013)

T: We would be honored to learn of some of your favorite recipes and see your photos. Ours are jarred and given to family and friends so often, we are always ready for a new smoke. Thanks again...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> T: We would be honored to learn of some of your favorite recipes and see your photos. Ours are jarred and given to family and friends so often, we are always ready for a new smoke. Thanks again...


Oh, I here you there, especially around the holidays, never seem to have any for ourselves.  I have gone to small vac bags.

  Seems like I have posted some in the past, will check and if not, will post the next time I do some.

Later, T


----------



## stonebriar (Apr 22, 2013)

T: Have you ever finished your Smoked Almonds in the oven, for just a few minutes, to insure they are no longer "sticky" before storing? Thanks...


----------



## roller (Apr 23, 2013)

They look great..I really like to smoke nuts..


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 23, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> T: Have you ever finished your Smoked Almonds in the oven, for just a few minutes, to insure they are no longer "sticky" before storing? Thanks...


Stonebriar.  The spiced ones do not stick at all.  The candied ones are normally left out after coming out of the oven to cool normally overnight.  They will break and stay separated afterwards.  Dealing with sugar, I think it probably has to reach the crackle stage. 

Hope this is clear.

T


----------



## stonebriar (Apr 29, 2013)

Mr. T - Makes perfect sense. Thanks...


----------



## uncle awesome (Jun 12, 2013)

Man so many things I can do with my smoker that I never really thought of.  I could use my smoker everyday with all the great ideas.  I love almonds and cashews and the sweet, smoky and salty taste that would be created would be awesome.


----------

